# ﺃﻭﻟﺌﻚ ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﺍﺷﺘﺮﻭﺍ ﺍﻟﺤﻴﺎﺓ ﺍﻟﺪﻧﻴﺎ ﺑﺎﻵﺧﺮﺓ



## tafaoraye

ﻟﻤﺎﺫﺍ ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﺀ ﻓﻰ ﻗﻮﻟﻪ ﺗﻌﺎﻟﻰ : ﺃﻭﻟﺌﻚ ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ
ﺍﺷﺘﺮﻭﺍ ﺍﻟﺤﻴﺎﺓ ﺍﻟﺪﻧﻴﺎ ﺑﺎﻵﺧﺮﺓ ( ﻟﻠﻌﻮﺽ ﻭﻟﻴﺴﺖ
ﻟﻠﺒﺪﻝ ؟
ﻭﺍﻟﻌﻜﺲ ﺗﻤﺎﻡ ﻓﻰ ﻗﻮﻟﻪ ﺻﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ
ﻭﺳﻠﻢ : ﻣﺎ ﻳﺴﺮﻧﻰ ﺑﻬﺎ ﺣﻤﺮ ﺍﻟﻨﻌﻢ .
ﻓﻤﺎ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻕ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺒﺪﻝ ﻭﺍﻟﻌﻮﺽ؟


----------



## elroy

حسب ما فهمته بعد البحث في الإنترنت أظن أن الباء الأولى للعوض لأن الدنيا والآخرة ليسا شيئين متشابهين بل هناك اختلاف كبير بينهما. أما في الجملة الثانية فيبدو لي أن هذه الباء ليست للبدل ولا للعوض، فهنا لا يوجد شيء يستبدل بشيء ولا شيء يعوض عن شيء. هل أنت متأكد من أن الباء الثانية هي للبدل؟​


----------

